# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  vulcan powerhouse central heating - cutting out

## msman

hey all,
we have a vulcan powerhouse 80 central heating unit, model: 9047.
the problem,
turn it on in the morning and it runs perfect for the first 2-3 hours then the flame cuts out and the fan keeps going, will not turn off unless you cut the power i.e. pull the plug.
while fan is going, turn the thermostat off and on again after about 10 mins and the flame comes on and you have heat but it blows cold again after 15odd mins, you do the same thing again turn thermostat off and on with 10 mins in between and again heat for 15 mins and so on. 
any help is appreciated.

----------


## Sturdee

The answer is simple, call a serviceman. Playing with gas and electricity at the same time is a recipe for a major explosion.  
Peter.

----------


## msman

perhaps i should of added that i'am an mechatronics engineer and dad is a electrician with over 20 years experiance.
and if general sense is used you won't blow anything, i.e. not touching the gas in any way, turn it off when doing any tests etc. 
and i posted just to find out if there was any common faults in these units. 
any way we found that one of the relays has had it, it was kicking in before but is now completely gone.
any one know where i would be able to get a replacement?
relay part number SS-124L
or even the entire pcb poard. 
cheers

----------


## silentC

This would be a good starting point: http://www.ilecheating.com.au/entry_...try_frames.asp

----------


## Terrian

powerhouse 80 (or 100) is what I was sort of looking at (2nd hand) to replace our current unit, but have not been able to find any details on them, number of point, energy rating blah blah blah (errr, current unit is an indoor model, approx 20 years old that has a minus 3 rating I think  :Smilie:  
anyone have any info on these Vulcan heaters ? 
bye

----------


## OBBob

I have a vulcan powerhouse 120 Eco. It's 5.5 stars. Has been great except for the stupid wireless remote that doesn't always get the signal across to the receiver, however was 2nd hand, so has been OK considering.  
I had a low effeciency Stadt previously and I would definately recomed going the extra few bucks for a high efficiency unit.  
I have the manual for my model. Private message me if it will help you.

----------


## Terrian

Thanks for the offer OBBob, but if your manual is for the 120 series I doubt it would have the ratings for the 80 or 100 series, damned if I can find any info on the net about the 80 or 100 series  :Frown:

----------


## droog

Hi Terrian 
I have a powerhouse 120 but still have the information and installation manuals for it. It also includes the powerhouse 80, 100 as well as some other models. 
Have scanned in the specifications for the models, if you need other info let me know and I will see if I can help.

----------


## Terrian

> Hi Terrian 
> I have a powerhouse 120 but still have the information and installation manuals for it. It also includes the powerhouse 80, 100 as well as some other models. 
> Have scanned in the specifications for the models, if you need other info let me know and I will see if I can help.

  fantastic, ummmm, any chance of a larger scan, these poor old eyes just cant read that  :Frown:  
I see you are in eastern suburbs, close to Ringwood are perhaps ? 
Any chance you could post a copy to me (or pick up) (I am not to far from Ringwood) ? 
thanks

----------


## droog

Hi Terrian, 
Please read the PM I sent to you.

----------


## Terrian

> Hi Terrian, 
> Please read the PM I sent to you.

  
got it, and replied, thanks

----------


## bundy308

> Hi Terrian 
> I have a powerhouse 120 but still have the information and installation manuals for it. It also includes the powerhouse 80, 100 as well as some other models. 
> Have scanned in the specifications for the models, if you need other info let me know and I will see if I can help.

  Hi I wonder if you can email me a copy of the manual please to cathade@bigpond.com  Thanks

----------

